# جلابيات ليالي رمضان الجميلة



## um3bdullah (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.
.
درآعأت شرقيه تضفي السحر إلى طلتك وتصآميم ذآت لمسآت شرقيه تجعلك أكثر أنوثه وتضيف رونق خآص لمظهرك
تألقي سحرآ وجمآلأ وجآذبيه وأنوثه وأنآقة وتجدد .... أخر صيحآت الدرآعه في متنآول يدك فتألقي بأبهى حله وأروع طله 

الأسعار المعروضة شاملة تكلفة الشحن .. 

متوفر منها جميـــع القياسات ..


تفاصيل الأسعار على الفلكر



































































































للاتصال والاستفسار يرجى الاطلاع على الفلكر او التواصل عبر الواتسب 

0096555301177

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## um3bdullah (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جلابيات ليالي رمضان الجميلة*

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## um3bdullah (4 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جلابيات ليالي رمضان الجميلة*

للطلب والاستفسار يرجى الاطلاع على الفلكرات

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------

